# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 21)



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2020)

*Do you have any tools that were handed down to you from a family member or close friend?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 24, 2020)

My craftsman table saw was giving to me by my bil,and my dad gave me my tormek sharpener.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2020)

One of my most prized possessions is a all metal ball peen hammer that was my grandfather's. He died when my Dad was 12 so I never got to meet him.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2020)

I have a few tools (brace, eggbeater drill, and a screwdriver) that were my great-grandfather's. I never knew him - he died about a month before I was born.

I have a number of tools that were given to me by my father. Nothing necessarily special, moreso tools that I needed and he had extras of. Eventually I will inherit a lot of his tools, but I'm not in a hurry for that to happen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karl_99 (May 24, 2020)

I inherited most of the shop power tools - band saw, radial arm saw, table saw and lathe from my Dad. He was a woodworker who made wooden toys and enjoyed chip carving. I also inherited hand tools and shop supplies. I will never run out of square drive screws!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2020)

I have a lot of my dads tools. I used them with him when we built houses. I got them when he passed away. I know he's with me every day but he's especially watching over my shoulder when I use them. Love ya Dad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## TXMoon (May 24, 2020)

Nothing directly woodworking related. My father was a mechanic so I did get a lot of his tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Nothing directly woodworking related. My father was a mechanic so I did get a lot of his tools.



My Dad was a mechanic too, he still holds onto those tools.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (May 24, 2020)

Nothing woodworking related but I do have an old Montgomery Wards 7/8 in open end wrench that belonged to my dad. He was never really into home improvement jobs so his tool collection was very limited. I work for a defense contractor, Leslie Controls, and they furnish our tools but that 7/8 in wrench of my dads hangs proudly at my work station. I think of him every time I use it. Miss ya dad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2020)

I do have @woodman6415 's old Grizzly lathe so that sort of counts as having my grandfather's lathe.

Reactions: Funny 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> I do have @woodman6415 's old Grizzly lathe so that sort of counts as having my grandfather's lathe.


Wish you would learn how to use it

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2020)

woodman6415 said:


> Wish you would learn how to use it



Hey, I'm turning on it now!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2020)

@Tony, are you dyslexic? I think you meant to say, "Hey I'm turning it on now."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony, are you dyslexic? I think you meant to say, "Hey I'm turning it on now."


Short and dyslexic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 24, 2020)

I grew up without a father in my life, my mother left him when I was 4. I'm the first of my kind as far as someone who does wood working or mechanical things. I'm self taught in all of my skills. I have amassed a fairly sizable collection of tools over the years, started buying them when I was a kid working on bicycles. I have never recieved a hand me down or inherited any kind of tools, a few guns from my blood father when he passed. If I go before my Betty she will get all of my stuff and tools, I have no one to give them too. So I'm the first and last of my kind.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Herb G. (May 24, 2020)

I've got all of my Dad's leatherwork tools, his table saw, a bunch of hand tools, and a couple of his workbenches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (May 24, 2020)

I have an old bent handle set of pliers from my maternal grandpa from9nmybut nothing from my other grandpa which is where i got any wood genes... have a few of my dads hand tools- hold on to those!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> from9nmybut



what? heh heh heh....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (May 24, 2020)

I have an o-0-0-0ld B&D saw from my Grandfather— guess it was the sawzall of the time— uses jigsaw blades. From my Dad still have couple of soldering irons — the other power tools died (sadly before I acquired the knowhow to fix’em). From my Father in law— I got my first Shopsmith (that got me _*here *_in the first place). Also have various power tools From him I still use— he was good about teaching how to fix things—- I’d say I’m blessed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (May 24, 2020)

A few, including 4 Jorgensen clamps. Nothing major, he sold all the good machines at auction and got very little for them. My brother’s family has the old shop smith. I have more mechanics tools than anything else from dad. And like others, sure miss him. Wish he could see me now......

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Echoashtoreth (May 25, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> what? heh heh heh....


 i thought i editEd that faT fingerout?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ebill (May 25, 2020)

- my dad was not born with a handyman/craftsman gene. In fact, he wasn't born anywhere near one. His idea of a quality tool would be anything he could get from a Dollar Store. So <thankfully> I do not have any of his hand-me-down tools save a box of old files he scored at a garage sale he never had any use for. 

- hey, I do have my sister trained to just send me gift certs from Woodcraft for my b-days Does that count? Now, if I could figure out how to only spend the gift cert amount when I went there, I would be golden ..... 

- ebill

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 25, 2020)

Several fishing Rods/Reels, Sears and Roebuck Ted Williams Model 20 gauge pump shotgun (that has taken the lives of many rabbits, squirrels and pheasants and 4 beautiful large bar clamps from my Grandpa. I TREASURE them all. Small tools mostly from my Dad and a scroll saw along with with a lot more fishing poles and firearms. All of them will belong to my sons one day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 25, 2020)

Lots of tools found their way down to me. I have a one-man crosscut bucking saw, a froe, several hammers, and a hewing hand ax from the early 1800s. The ax belonged to my 4x great grandfather, the saw and froe belonged to my great grandfather. Hammers were from my grandfather and father. I also have some clay jugs from an ancestor who made whiskey in the early 1800s. I guess those jugs were tools of his trade.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2020)

A router my friend Doug gave me. I’ve been offered a few radial arm saws but have no interest in them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Avey (May 25, 2020)

I'm same as @ebill on this one...except that I do have a Dollar Store toolkit from my dad...

I mean don't get me wrong, my dad is a great guy with many skills and interests! But making things with his hands was never really one of them. Also, for background, I'm his youngest of three daughters, and I'm about 5 feet tall on a good day.

So when I moved into my first apartment after college, my dad got me a set of tools. It's a very cute set of cute little tools in a very pretty shade of light purple, all in a matching light purple canvas tote bag thing, with its own box of hardware. And by "hardware" I mean those little picture-hanging wall hooks that MAAAAAYBE could hold up a sheet of paper for a day or two. It's like the Barbie of toolkits.

I still have it, because it makes me laugh. And you never know when you might need a 1-ounce lavender hammer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 25, 2020)

@Avey , Lena, I think my wife has that same set and same tote. As she is also 5’ on a good day, maybe it......never mind. Better stop. Have a great day.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 25, 2020)

I'm confused @Avey and @Gdurfey. What does the quality of the day have to do with how tall you are? Now maybe the quality of the bar may determine how low to the ground you are but that's another subject.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Avey (May 25, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What does the quality of the day have to do with how tall you are?



Must be some Official Rule about "don't use a hammer that's taller than you". If my dad was really thinking, he'd have got me a stepladder...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey (May 25, 2020)

@FranklinWorkshops , I suddenly realized I better stop......my wife has beat me for less


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 25, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @FranklinWorkshops , I suddenly realized I better stop......my wife has beat me for less


My wife is about 5'3" so I know all about respecting the "little" lady. I've been in training for 54 years (50 married as of next month).

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------

